# Necesito hacer un carrito de los más sencillo



## dante10 (Ene 9, 2008)

necesito ayuda ya que soy principiante,para hacer la movilización, voy en sexto año de básica y es para una exhibición ...... necesito información para hacer bien la plataforma y los sensores 
de contacto

muchas gracias


----------



## Randy (Ene 10, 2008)

busca en google: "cucabot", 

a me me gusto la pagina, vienen proyectos sencillos.


----------



## Residente (Ene 10, 2008)

Te aconsejo que empieces con un tarribot, esta todo bien explicado y aprenderas rapido. Claro tambien depende de los conocimientos de electronica que tengas, lo que te ha dicho randy tambien esta bien para empezar si no sabes de nada, ya que tarribot necesita un microcontrolador.
http://www.tarribot.com/?idm=1&id=4
saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 10, 2008)

Puedes hacer un carro seguidor de lineas! No tiene microcontroladores y funciona a la perfeccion! PCB incluida  8)


----------



## dante10 (Ene 11, 2008)

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 11, 2008)

Cual vas a hacer?


----------



## dante10 (Ene 12, 2008)

Bueno ya empeze en cucabot , con cero y despues seguire con los demás


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 12, 2008)

Cuando lo termines postea unas cuantas fotos del!


----------



## ferdinan202 (Ene 12, 2008)

puedes construir un carro con dos motores para las llantas traseras, y utilizar un integrado L2098 si no estoy mal que es un puente h q te hace casi todo ,, solo tienes que mandarle una serie de pulsos con un control para que gire para donde quieras .. yo lo hice y me funciono de maravilla... luego te servirá para que implementes la parte del control remoto..


----------



## dante10 (Ene 14, 2008)

lo malo es que no se casi nada de electronica voy en 6 to basico ,vivo en chile en un pueblo y los recursos solo se encuentran en la capital.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 14, 2008)

Tngo el mismo problema q tu: tngo q pedir las cosas a la capital!


----------



## calin1 (Ago 25, 2009)

hola ferdinan202 me interesa a mi tambien poder hacer ese carro q hiciste con los motores y el integrado por favor `podrias poner mas información hacera de ello gracias. es q quiero hacer un seguidor de linea y quiero enpezar de cero gracias


----------

